# Cape SanBlas Pompano??



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some friends and I will be camping at CSB the 21-24 of April. Our main purpose in life is to catch Pompano. The last couple of trips we caught plenty of fish but only 3-4 P's. PLEASE any tips on the area and has anyone got an opinion on gulp fleas. We go out at night to catch fleas and they are dead by the next morning when it it time to fish Thanx in advance


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Real fleas are best. I havn't had any luck with Gulp! fleas, but have talked to folks that have. I think they work when the fish are really thick in the peak of the run.
Fleas can be kept over night in an unsealed plastic bag on ice. Not submerged in ice. Just rinse the bag out with fresh salt water as soon as possible. Rinse out, not fill with water.


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea I tried the gulp and had no luck at St. 
George east pass. There was not a flea in site however when we were at CSB the fleas were thick as gnats. We put them in a bucket with some sand (did not know any better) and they died overnight. I will try putting them on top of the ice this time and see how that works out for me...thanx bro


----------



## Springbreaker (Mar 9, 2011)

I've used a wet burlap sack or even a nail pouch kept cold.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Go buy live shrimp and kill them. Pull the shells off and dump sea salt on them over night to pull out the liquid. Cut into small kahle hook sized pieces and place in the fridge in a baggy. This the best alternate bait for Pomps. Using a jig tipped with this is killer. However, a naked jig head with a sand flea on it grubbing up sand is the best for jigging.


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

I will give that a try. Never thought about putting a flea on a jig. I was reading on here somewhere about Connors serious jigs. I did a Google search to try and find some with no luck. Anybody got any ideas as to where and find these jigs???


----------

